# Adding weight to dairy market wether



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

My son has 2 toggenburg wethers as 4H projects this year. We delt with coccidia in June and diarrhea for 2 weeks. We have 59 days until weigh in and they need to weigh at least 70 lbs. They only weigh 26 & 30 lbs. They get 2 1/2 cups sweet feed mixed with BOSS twice a day and free choice grass mix hay. Is there anything we can do to get them to gain that much weight in 2 months safely?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Unfortunately, it is unlikely they will be able to gain 40+ lbs in less than 60 days. That would mean at least a 0.68lb ADG.

For a good quality meat goat, it would be possible, but meat breeds are bred to be thick and grow fast. Dairy breeds don’t pack on muscle the same way.

You can try upping their grain and adding Dyne, but it would be much more efficient to see if anyone has wethers available. I’m guessing your two will be in the 45-55lb range in 2 months. Therefore, I would look for two wethers in that weight range now and spend the next two months putting your efforts towards them instead. I don’t know if that’s an option for you, but it might be the only way to meet weigh-in.


----------



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you. That's what i was afraid of. We already have them tagged and we cant exchange them out. I guess we will see what we can do.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I’m sorry to hear that! Hoping for the best.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I fully agree with CountryLineAcres, but that means your son has 2 choices. He can call it quits now and save the time and money or have him give it his best shot knowing there is a good chance he is not going to be able to sell threw the fair. IMO it’s more then just selling, it’s learning while growing these kids out so I say have your son stick with it and give it his best shot if you can afford it.
If he wants to stick with it as mentioned dyne is great for weight gain. Also calf manna and show bloom are also amazing. My kids are using a show feed and adding in just a little boss, show bloom and calf manna and as soon as the dyne comes in they will add that. A lot of people swear rooster booster will encourage them to eat more, I really never saw a difference using it.
Cut out the free choice hay. Give them a small handful before giving grain and that’s it. You want them to have some roughage for their rumen but not fill up on it. Your not going to get the protein and fat that the grass hay offers that the grain will.
If it’s hot there, keep them cool! The heat will drag them down. Also make sure to keep cool clean water. With them not being on the proper cah ratio there is a chance of stones. Drinking a good amount of water will help (not totally prevent) flush the pipes if you will. You can also use some ammonia chloride to help with that. So far my kids have been fine just with encouraging water intake. 
Don’t work the kids hard! Do small trainings but don’t run them or worry about building muscle. Weight gain is the most important thing right now. 
No matter what way you go though I wish your son good luck!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That is great advice!


----------



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

AndersonRanch said:


> I fully agree with CountryLineAcres, but that means your son has 2 choices. He can call it quits now and save the time and money or have him give it his best shot knowing there is a good chance he is not going to be able to sell threw the fair. IMO it’s more then just selling, it’s learning while growing these kids out so I say have your son stick with it and give it his best shot if you can afford it.
> If he wants to stick with it as mentioned dyne is great for weight gain. Also calf manna and show bloom are also amazing. My kids are using a show feed and adding in just a little boss, show bloom and calf manna and as soon as the dyne comes in they will add that. A lot of people swear rooster booster will encourage them to eat more, I really never saw a difference using it.
> Cut out the free choice hay. Give them a small handful before giving grain and that’s it. You want them to have some roughage for their rumen but not fill up on it. Your not going to get the protein and fat that the grass hay offers that the grain will.
> If it’s hot there, keep them cool! The heat will drag them down. Also make sure to keep cool clean water. With them not being on the proper cah ratio there is a chance of stones. Drinking a good amount of water will help (not totally prevent) flush the pipes if you will. You can also use some ammonia chloride to help with that. So far my kids have been fine just with encouraging water intake.
> ...


Thank you. My son is aware he may not make weight but he signed up for the project so he will complete it. We do 4H for the experience and learning not for winning. We picked up show feed with ammonia chloride in it and also Goat Balancer yesterday to start them on. Fingers crossed at least one make weight!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes!!! Great job mom and to your son. That’s how I look at the market animals as well. A lot of people do not, and I get that it can be expensive without that great return but there is SO much learning, and hard work that will take kids places to go with those market animals. Please let us know how your son does with his wethers.


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm jealous that you have a dairy market class! I wish our fair had that; we only have a wether show. 

Unfortunately with cocci sometimes it damages their gut so badly that they just don't gain. We had that issue one year. I would recommend show feed, and purina heavyweight. I've had good luck using heavyweight to add weight to just about every animal.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm just getting a chance to get on here and try to get caught up. I agree they probably won't make weight, but sure happy to hear he will finish the project regardless  With that said... keep an eye on the cocci and treat every few weeks - do a fecal to ensure treatment is working. Then that is 1 issue that won't sneak back up on you despite being treated.
I'd go with a feed that is high in fat and has 16-18% protein at the minimum.
Good suggestions above for things to add. We had really good luck in the past using Power Fuel or Amplify. They are both Purina products, the Amplify is labeled for horses but very similar and you get more for your $$ with Amplify (you would use the Power Fuel feeding instructions on Amplify). On top of that give Dyne, it's awesome...awesome stuff. Keep feed in front of them and exercise lightly so they aren't burning it all off. Top dress with Ammonium Chloride because most feeds don't have enough in them. I need to take my own advice with our bucks as they are on full feed for showing and this is one thing that definitely can be scary with any male on full feed.


----------

